# Fern Identification



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi all, need help to identify this aquatic fern. It could be a fern from india. 
anyone know the name? Thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh...:???:
Is it already proved to be suited for tanks? It's really frustrating that so many new plants come on the market without reliable info about origin, natural habitat, aquarium suitability etc. (wanting names are not so bad, as new aquarium plants are often presented under incorrect botanical names anyway...)
It reminds me a little of Hymenasplenium obscurum, but the leaves have seemingly a different texture. Are there structures on the underside of the leaves that might be sori (sporangium clusters)? If so, could you make closeup pics? Also closeups of the nervature pattern of the leaves would be interesting.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

OK Thanks. The plant is not with me now as it in my friend tank. I will take a close up of the leaf when i meet him again. sorry for the lack of more information. Will update here again. 

Yes if i remember correctly that seller told us it from india.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

ts168 said:


> sorry for the lack of more information.


It's not your fault, I didn't mean you with that, sorry! I meant the general situation in the water plant trade.
India is surely a useful hint, let's see what we'll figure out!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

It is Bolbitis heudelotti India


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Bolbitis heudelotii occurs only in Africa (according to literature as the Bolbitis monography from Hennipman), not in Asia.
I mean it's not even clear if the fern belongs to the genus Bolbitis. As I wrote, more details of the plant would be needed for ID.
How does it submerged?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK; the name "Bolbitis heudelotii 'India'" taken as trade name, regardless its botanical correctness:
In the web I've found that name and a pic only here in Daniel Chow's photo stream:

__
https://flic.kr/p/5391347014

By any chance, do you know further places, perhaps also a catalogue, stocklist or the like, where Bolbitis heudelotii "India" is mentioned?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks MireMonster, 

We do not have extra informtion as my friend brought it during this year aquarama show. 
have not meet him up due to work schedule but he mention it is growing well.

Will update again when i have further information from him. sorry.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you, that are also useful hints!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Addition:
Although it's not sure, I think it's at least possible that the fern from India belongs to Bolbitis. There are apparently some Bolbitis species in Asia looking similar, here for example a herbarium specimen of Bolbitis semicordata http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/177008/0 
occurring in southwest India(!) "on rocks, often near streams in moist deciduous, semievergreen and evergreen forests" http://www.iucnredlist.org/details/177008/0
The spore-bearing leaves of Bolbitis species look very different to the ones without spores, as one can see in the photo of the herbarium sheet.
But without leaves with spores, ferns from other genera, e.g. Asplenium, may be similar.

It would also be interesting to know if young plantlets appear from buds on old leaves. Many Bolbitis species have such buds on the leaves.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I've accidentally posted the same link 2 times, too late for editing, the 1st link should be that: http://kiki.huh.harvard.edu/databases/specimen_search.php?mode=details&id=15855


----------

